# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  temperature in dreams? (control or otherwise)

## jonnydreamsalot

I was taking a walk recently, and I saw something that prompted me to do a reality check. I quickly determined I wasn't dreaming, and then a cold wind kicked up a little bit. This made me think about the temperature in dreams, which I had never even considered before. Thinking back, it seems like all of my dreams, lucid and non-lucid, pretty much "happen" at "room temperature." As anyone ever experienced hot or cold in a dream, or to take it a step further, been able to control the temperature?

----------


## Kaenthem

*well,i experience the same thing,but i had cold dreams and hot dreams,and i heared of people felling really hot or really cold in there dreams,i think its controlbal,lets see other people posts and find out*

----------


## Iglomes

Hello, I'm a newbie here. I stumbled upon this thread and found it very informative for me. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Spyguy

I don't think I have ever felt temperatures in a non-lucid dream. But you can feel them in a vivid LD, and control them. The trick to this is most likely by creating an environment that makes you think of the desired temperature. For example, if you start feeling the sun, or act as if (and therefore making it the truth that) you current environment is in the middle of the desert, I'm sure you will start to feel hot.

----------


## Ladendais

Personally I haven't taken the time to think about the temperature of the environment within my lucid dreams, which is something that I am going to have to do in the near future if I can remember to do so. During one of my lucid dreams I do recall feeling the heat of a lit match, and I did write it down in my Dream Journal if you would like to read over my experience.
The Journal entry "The Seed" speaks of the match experience, but doesn't go into too much detail about the situation.
I'm looking forward to reading others responses on the topic, an interesting one indeed!

----------


## KidDreamer

I had a LD recently where I was walking in some foothills in a summer setting and I could feel the intense warmth of the sun. It felt amazing, especially in the Winter!

----------


## Burke

I've never payed any attention to temperature in a normal dream unless it was extremely hot or cold, i.e. a fire or being on a glacier or something. Aside from that they've always been a comfortable tamperature which you don't find hot nor cold. I haven't focused on temperature during a lucid during everyday things but I have been in fire a few times in my past lucids. It always felt very warm and only once did it actually feel hot. Fire normally feels like maybe 85 degrees (warm but not too hot) and that one time it felt like a serious fire, a couple hundred degrees. I've never erxperienced cold in my LDs before. I'll try to remember to focus on the temperature next LD. It will help me anchor myself to the dream  :smiley:

----------


## silver2k

I never "feel" or "think" about temperature in my dreams, maybe time to experiment  :smiley:

----------


## Evolventity

I went to hell in a dream a week or so ago. The temperature was like a flame. It felt fine and didn't hurt at all. I peered over pits of lava which were a bit warmer. It was pretty cool.

----------


## Zenithar66

Actually, just 2 days ago in a frighteningly vivid LD i came across temperature in a very real way. i was struggling to leave my bed in the dream and when i eventually did i placed my hand on the wooden floor to heavy myself up. when i did, i took particular notice of the cool wooden floor against my hand and noted it in my dream journal as odd because i never noticed temperature in an LD before, many "normal dreams" have had warm suns, cold wins, hot fires etc, but this lucid caught my attnetion, interesting post!

----------


## WuChi

As in my experience a fell ,pain, touch, taste but never cold or hot even if I made reality check and notice I'm naked in dark winter night was wondering why its ok or when I was jumping to water in north pole but then I was a seal... if I can't fell temperature for myself I know I'm dreaming

----------


## Puffin

I rarely notice the temperature in dreams, lucid or not; I controlled fire with my hands a few times but even then I didn't feel anything. If I'm flying at high speeds, however, I will sometimes feel a bit cold as the air rushes past me. It would be interesting to try manually expecting the temperature to get warmer or cooler.

----------


## The Cusp

I never pay attention to temperature in my dreams either.  Everything requires your attention to exist in dreams, so unless you stop to focus on the temp, it's not going to play a relevant role in your dreams.

----------


## Fourced

I just had my first lucid dream last night and in the dream before i became lucid there was an in ground pool but i was freezing outside so i jumped in and it was heated. So ya i guess i felt it when it started getting warm.

----------


## Crucide

Yeah I never have "cold" or "hot" dreams, but I do have "wet" dreams. lol  :tongue2:

----------


## evelchihuahua

I recently had a non LD where I was flying (w/o a plane) through snow clouds, and it was definitely cold. I could feel the coldness of individual snowflakes. Has anyone else experienced anything like this?

----------


## aussiemusician

other than temperature, its usually the brightness of the sun, for spring/summer. 
or, dull sunshine, for winter.

----------

